# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Echo van teelballen

## gregory

hallo beste forumleden

Graag had ik eens geinformeerd of er iemand weet hoe een echo van de teelballen verloopt.
Ik ben gisteren naar de dokter geweest en hij heeft een bijbalontsteking vastgesteld maar ik moet ook morgenavond een echo laten nemen.
Maar ik heb geen idee hoe dat in zijn werk zal gaan,kwestie van beetje voor te bereiden

alvast bedankt

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gregory,

Heeft je arts niet verteld hoe dat ik zijn werk zou gaan? Ik moest ook een echo laten maken, maar ik kreeg het mondeling uitgelegd door mijn HA en een papier mee waarop ik het nogmaals kon nalezen. 
Als het goed is heb je de echo nu gehad, hoe is dat gegaan?
Veel sterkte!

Groetjes, Luuss

----------


## gregory

hey
ja gisteren de echo laten nemen,ging allemaal heel vlot.
arts had niets verteld maar ja,ben toch best tevreden.
de echo is goed verlopen en ze hebben niks gevonden,dus ben wel heel content  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gregory,

Nou gelukkig maar dat ze niks gevonden hebben verder. Voor de ontsteking krijg je medicijnen? Ik hoop dat het snel overgaat.

Groetjes, Luuss

----------


## gregory

hey 
ja ik heb voor 10 dagen medicijnen gekregen,ciproflomed heb ik gekregen.
Ze helpen wel en de zwelling komt voorlopig niet meer terug.
als ik het medicijn neem is m'n urine mooi helder van kleur en nergens last van.
Als ik dan eens 1tje oversla dan is m'n urine weer donkerder en af en toe licht branderig aan de urinebuis.

groetjes greg

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey...

Ik hoop voor je dat als die kuur afgelopen is, je geen last meer hebt van branderigheid of donkerdere urine... in elk geval goed dat de zwelling weg is  :Smile:  Sterkte!

groetjes Luuss

----------


## gregory

wel ik zit nu aan mijn laatste dag medicatie en dan is ze voorbij maar de zwelling is er terug en deze keer is alles eigenlijk gezwollen behalve m'n rechterteelbal.

----------


## Sylvia93

Klinkt mij toch niet helemaal goed in de oren hoor Gregory.
Ben je alweer terug geweest naar je huisarts? En er wat meer info over gekregen, of misschien een ander wel werkend medicijn?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gregory,

Wat vervelend zeg dat het eerst bijna over leek te zijn, maar daarna toch erger is geworden  :Frown:  Ben je inmiddels al naar de dokter geweest en heb je al een oorzaak en een oplossing gekregen? Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en beterschap!!!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## gregory

hai
heb volledig de medicatie uitgenomen en heb geen last meer van de zwelling,enkel nog branderig gevoel die niet verdwijnt,ik ga idd terug naar de dokter gaan om een urineonderzoek te laten doen en bloed en zo ook laten testen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Alvast veel succes bij de huisarts Gregory!

Hoop dat je nu wat meer duidelijkheid krijgt, en laat het even weten als je uitslagen of een oplossing hebt  :Wink: 

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gregory,

Vervelend dat je nog last hebt van een branderig gevoel  :Frown:  Wel goed dat je je verder laat onderzoeken! Hopelijk krijg je duidelijkheid en een oplossing  :Smile:  Lat het ons weten? Veel sterkte!

Groetjes Luuss

----------

